# The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 Blu-ray Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of HTS's _The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Pt 2_ Blu-ray Giveaway is:

robsong

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations John!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

Thanks to everyone that participated and thanks for being members on HTS!!​


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks will enjoy the movie. :grin2:


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my prize but they gave me the DVD version not the blu ray. It's okay I got the steelbook already. :rofl:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ugh. Let me check with Mike and we'll see if we can get this remedied. Sorry about that - they had promised a Blu-ray copy.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

All taken care of... BD copy is on its way!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations John!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks hope to see your theater soon. :grin2:


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats.


----------

